# Info. regarding PG diploma.....Help me out.



## spiyush29 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi Everyone I am planning to come New Zealand to study PG diploma course in Business Enterprise offered by SIT college invercargill campus.

I need to know:

1)- In what way this course is different from other other business management diploma offered by other Institutes?

2)- About the content of the this course specially about the Dissertation Part, is this likewise Internship program or something else?. 

3)-Job opportunities after the completion of this course in the market.??

4)-Part-time job ie 20hrs at the time time of study??.

Looking forward fro the informative reply. 
Piyush


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

spiyush29 said:


> Hi Everyone I am planning to come New Zealand to study PG diploma course in Business Enterprise offered by SIT college invercargill campus.
> 
> I need to know:
> 
> ...


Hi Piyush I suggest you contact the college directly- they will be able to give you more information than us.


----------

